# [RUMOR] Konami halts all AAA production; Fox Engine director leaves Konami



## Krory (Sep 18, 2015)

> The loss of Hideo Kojima may have been the beginning of the end for Konami as we know it, as rumors surface that AAA games will no longer be coming from the publisher, including Metal Gear titles.
> 
> Rumors have been circling around Konami for the last several months, and few of them good. From the closing of Kojima Productions, the cancellation of Silent Hills, to the removal of Kojima's name from the box of Metal Gear Solid V, the signs have been building that something was happening deep within the hierarchy of the Japanese publisher.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 18, 2015)

Konami, do the world a favor and sell your IPs to people who actually can do something with them.


----------



## kluang (Sep 18, 2015)

Suikoden series 

Goodbye sweet princes May the 108 Stars of Destiny guide your dim path.

And fuck you Konami. I've been a fan of PES for a long time. Will switch to E fucking A after this



> Konami, do the world a favor and sell your IPs to people who actually can do something with them.



Sell to WB


----------



## Naruto (Sep 18, 2015)

kluang said:


> Sell to WB



Dear god, no.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 18, 2015)

It begins


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2015)

kluang said:


> Sell to WB



You should die in a fire for that.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2015)

Sell Metal Gear to Valve.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 18, 2015)

kluang said:


> And fuck you Konami. I've been a fan of PES for a long time. Will switch to E fucking A after this



That's like escaping Hades only to end up in Hell.



kluang said:


> Sell to WB


----------



## Simon (Sep 18, 2015)

Can't wait for the big misunderstanding that happen between Kojima and Konami about his whole name being taken off the cover thing.


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2015)

Dream said:


> Sell Metal Gear to Valve.



Why, so they can never make another sequel?


----------



## Sauce (Sep 18, 2015)

Does this mean..no more Yugioh games?


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Why, so they can never make another sequel?



Valve will not let us down.


----------



## kluang (Sep 18, 2015)

Dream said:


> Sell Metal Gear to Valve.



They can't count to three


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 18, 2015)

obligatory fuck konami post


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2015)

vanhellsing said:


> obligatory fuck konami post



I really don't have enough vocabulary to convey how Konami is quite literally the worst video game company out there any more so I'm just going with this.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 18, 2015)

vanhellsing said:


> obligatory fuck konami post



Thirded.



Deathbringerpt said:


> I really don't have enough vocabulary to convey how Konami is quite literally the worst video game company out there any more so I'm just going with this.



I don't see what they think this is gonna accomplish besides their company's profits dropping like a shit brick from the sky. I don't see casino/whatever PES games they bring out carrying them thru this cesspool of shit they are in for the next 5-10 years


----------



## teddy (Sep 18, 2015)

What the hell happened to konami? how do you have the legacy they had and then just opt to throw it away?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 18, 2015)

> halting all AAA game production in favor of mobile titles


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2015)

Dream said:


> Sell Metal Gear to Valve.


Gears of Metal.




Give Zone of the Enders to platinum games.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2015)

ted. said:


> What the hell happened to konami? how do you have the legacy they had and then just opt to throw it away?



A woman.

Her name is Monay.


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2015)

Kojima should make his own game company


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Why, so they can never make another sequel?



no so we can have Left 4 Metal Gear 5

and Team Silent Hill Fortress 3


----------



## kluang (Sep 18, 2015)

The World said:


> no so we can have Left 4 Metal Gear 5
> 
> and Team Silent Hill Fortress 3



Pyramid head with hats who gets ganked by a black scottish cyclops.

Sell Mgs to Naughty Dogs 
Suikoden to Capcom


----------



## Shinjiro (Sep 18, 2015)

Suikoden should go to Atlus tbh.

And MGS going to Naughty Dog would be goat


----------



## 12771a (Sep 18, 2015)

Dear god, I hope this is fake


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2015)

12771a said:


> Dear god, I hope this is fake



Why?  This is probably better for their franchises.  Konami seems like a terrible company right now in the console industry.  Better for franchises to die or be sold off...or at least the AAA versions than to see terrible games comes from current Konami.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 19, 2015)

>stopping AAA title production in favor of mobile games


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2015)

Mobile games can be pretty profitable with even less risk due to smaller budgets being required in most cases.  Makes great sense for companies.


----------



## Krory (Sep 22, 2015)

Dream said:


> Why?  This is probably better for their franchises.  Konami seems like a terrible company right now in the console industry.  Better for franchises to die or be sold off...or at least the AAA versions than to see terrible games comes from current Konami.



But what if they're making mobile games for those franchises?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 22, 2015)

Metal Gear Runner

Metal Gear Runner 2 Sons of Running

Metal Gear Runner 3 Gatorade Drinker

Metal Gear Runner: Portable Runner

Metal Gear Runner 4 Sneakers of the Patriots

Metal Gear Runner: Peace Runner

Metal Gear Runner V Running Zeroes

Metal Gear Runner V The Phantom Running

Metal Gear Running Rerunning


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> But what if they're making mobile games for those franchises?



Don't even acknowledge those games provided that we aren't talking about stuff on something like the Vita or 3DS.


----------



## Simon (Sep 23, 2015)

To be honest, I'm all for another MGS card game on mobile...


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2015)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> >stopping AAA title production in favor of mobile games



It makes sense in Japan.  AAA is doing badly out there, but mobile gaming is essentially spend a few thousand to make a game rake in millions hand over fist.

Not only that but Konami has never been a true gaming company.  It's been a health and fitness and gambling company with gaming on the side.  Even during their gaming height it made around 20% of their profits.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 14, 2015)

So MGS 5 made 180 million dollars on the first day.

Yikes.

Yeah. I mean, not excusing Kojima or anything for the game's state but it would be terrible of me to undermine my burning "fuck Konami" sentiment.


----------



## Krory (Oct 15, 2015)

I'd say it's impressive to make so much on half a game, but post AAA publishers do that these days.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2015)

That's the first day performance of Jurassic World and Avengers put together. Of course it's impressive.


----------



## Krory (Oct 15, 2015)

Boy, I bet their faces are red.


----------



## Krory (Oct 15, 2015)

Man.

Imagined if they did like Activision and broke one billion on their first day.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 15, 2015)

wait...what virgin blood did Kojima drink that he looks like a teenager despite making  metal gear games way back in the 80's?


----------



## Krory (Oct 16, 2015)

Uhm... he's Japanese, dude.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 20, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Uhm... he's Japanese, dude.



Yeah but he's at the age where he should have by now been smacked by the aging bat.  He's only 5 years younger than Yu Suzuki and he hasn't aged even half as well.


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2015)

Yu Suzuki just look like shit either way.

Another asian example: BD Wong. Almost as old as Yu, still looks in his twenties, lol


----------



## creative (Oct 20, 2015)

I just started playing metal gear ac!d awhile back. There's some issues with the rules and structure, but it's otherwise prime real estate for a mobile platform if they suckle out all the fun.

Cheers, mates


----------

